# Looking for a weight lifting belt, budget of £40-60



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The one at my gym has gone missing, and the spare they have is crap.

Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Mate £40-60 what the hell.... are you looking for a belt that gives blow jobs! lol

I have had my belt for 6 years and still as good as the day i got it new!

Not exactly but looks similar to this http://www.sweatband.com/fitness-mad-leather-weight-lifting-belt.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zulu glove or strengthshop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.zuluglove.com/

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts.html


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Schiek


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> zulu glove or strengthshop


x2 on this I've got a Zuluglove one and love it.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got a schiek and find it very very comfortable. If you get it from muscle finesse and use code NEWYEAR 12 before midnight you'll get 12% off.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

x3 for the zuluglove


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

X4 Zuluglove.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a Scheik one, its really good, but i lost weight and its too big for me now, need to get a smaller one


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a gasp 4 inch belt an its immense.

There's one on eBay @ 20 bones at the moment also.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i have a Scheik one, its really good, but i lost weight and its too big for me now, need to get a smaller one


Not got a belt, yet.

Would I be right in thinking the Schiek's are more of an all round training belt, compared to a zulu belt mainly for the power lifts?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Prince Adam said:


> Not got a belt, yet.
> 
> Would I be right in thinking the Schiek's are more of an all round training belt, compared to a zulu belt mainly for the power lifts?


i think so

i have this one http://www.maximumsports-nutrition.com/product.php?product=566


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, the zuluglove is exactly what I'm after! The only one they do in a smaller size is out stock, going to send them an e-mail now


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://www.zuluglove.com/
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts.html


This

You can't beat zuluglove for the money, very well recommended. Strength shop are great also.

I personally recommend an Inzer Forever belt, however that will be slightly out of your budget.

A rule of thumb, look for belts that are 4 inches all the way round


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I've never used a belt. and would have no idea as to why they help? surely they take away any extra muscles used?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> This
> 
> You can't beat zuluglove for the money, very well recommended. Strength shop are great also.
> 
> ...


agree , the coutour belts are sh1t and even worse when they have padding at the inside back lol

i use a cheap lever belt from sshealthfoods .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> I've never used a belt. and would have no idea as to why they help? surely they take away any extra muscles used?


you push against the belt creating a stronger midsection meaning you can lift heavier although it doesnt work on the guys wearing belts doing bicep curls lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> you push against the belt creating a stronger midsection meaning you can lift heavier although it doesnt work on the guys wearing belts doing bicep curls lol


ah got it. thanks, I may see if I can borrow one and see the difference


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> ah got it. thanks, I may see if I can borrow one and see the difference


takes a while to master as your effectivly pushing a turd out as you lift .


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> This
> 
> You can't beat zuluglove for the money, very well recommended. Strength shop are great also.
> 
> ...


Any link to buy it in the UK? Can only find ones in the US


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/cat_15.html

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/weightlifting-belts/cat_52.html


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> I've never used a belt. and would have no idea as to why they help? surely they take away any extra muscles used?


I only use a belt on my last set for deads or squats, I don't rely on it for every lift, being able to lift more weight can't be a bad thing lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/cat_15.html
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/weightlifting-belts/cat_52.html


Thank you, will probably go with this if zulu don't reply in the next 24h

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/pullum-suede-duel-prong-powerlifting-belt/prod_24.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Any link to buy it in the UK? Can only find ones in the US


usa based mate .


----------

